
Apple Releases MacOS 10.12.4 with Night Shift - totorokun
https://9to5mac.com/2017/03/27/macos-10-12-4/
======
shurcooL
System requirements for Night Shift:

    
    
        Night Shift requires macOS Sierra 10.12.4 and one of these Mac computers,
        using the built-in display or the displays listed:
    
        • MacBook (Early 2015 or newer)     • Apple LED Cinema Display
        • MacBook Air (Mid 2012 or newer)   • Apple Thunderbolt Display
        • MacBook Pro (Mid 2012 or newer)   • LG UltraFine 5K Display
        • Mac mini (Late 2012 or newer)     • LG UltraFine 4K Display
        • iMac (Late 2012 or newer)
        • Mac Pro (Late 2013 or newer)
    

So this doesn't work on arbitrary 3rd party displays, only Apple ones. That's
a pretty big constraint. _Edit:_ Some people are saying it works on their 3rd
party monitors anyway.

Source: [https://support.apple.com/en-
ca/HT207513](https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT207513)

~~~
vmasto
That's very weird, does anyone have any insight about this decision on a
technical level?

~~~
copperx
I don't think there's one at the moment, but if I were Apple's CEO, I would
make all Apple devices have two types of backlights: regular LED backlighting,
and LED backlighting with no blue components.

A hardware solution would be more costly, but it would be the "Apple" way. Be
aware that even if you use Flux or Night Shift your display still emits
significant blue light.

It could be marketed as a big feature on an Apple keynote, given how much we
use devices at night.

~~~
ianai
I think changing to OLED screens is the next logical step toward that?

Personally I wish there were display options sans backlight.

~~~
antfarm
On my white iBook, it was possible to see what's on the screen, even when
backlight was turned off, through the translucent apple logo, if the display
was lit from the back, by the sun or a lamp.

I always wished there was a display that could be lit by an external
lightsource, e.g. a library lamp.

------
geerlingguy
I tried it out, and it's nice and simple, but still allows a custom setting
for how much shift occurs, and you can trigger it manually, at custom times,
or at 'sunset and sunrise'.

It has all the features of f.lux that I'd ever need, so I'm happy to uninstall
f.lux on my Macs now.

~~~
copperx
Why are you happy? and does it work with 3rd party external displays, like
Flux does?

~~~
shurcooL
> Why are you happy [to uninstall f.lux]?

(I'm not OP.) Not having to install a 3rd party app to have same functionality
means it's easier to reinstall macOS from scratch, or start with a fresh Mac
in the future. Less baggage.

------
rhinoceraptor
I really hope they release it for the watch at some point, since I use it to
track my sleep.

------
0n34n7
I'll stick with f.lux just because I'm growing tired of Apple stealing ideas
for software features, instead of coming up with them.

~~~
xrisk
Since when does making a competitive software become an instance of
'stealing'?

~~~
ianai
Apple has, for decades, incorporated OS-level feature apps into its OS. This
kills which ever third party developed that app. I don't necessarily think
it's wrong at a technical nor market level - but it sure hurts that third
party. Here's hoping some of them become employed at Apple or have the option
to do so at some point...

But at the same time, I doubt flux really cares. By the nature of that project
I think they probably prefer to see vendors 'doing the right thing'.

~~~
apostacy
Apple forcibly prevented flux from working on iOS. [1]

It worked fine on my iPad 2. Apple killed it, and then withheld the feature
from me until I brought a new iPad.

It would be like if they reached into your computer and locked the sound
output to a certain volume, and told you to fix it by buying a new macbook.

[1] [https://9to5mac.com/2015/11/12/flux-iphone-sideloading-
shut-...](https://9to5mac.com/2015/11/12/flux-iphone-sideloading-shut-down/)

